# Installation von WIN XP bzw. WIN 2000 Prof



## Gunnitarrist (9. Juni 2002)

tach zusammen...
hab mich heute mal wieder gündlich geärgert...

wollte nach langer zeit mal mein system neuinstallierten und zwar entweder XP oder 2000 (beides prof)

cd einschieben und los gehts...so ich dachte...
er lädt dann auch brav den ganzen treiber schrott und dann sollte es endlich los gehen...

pahhhhhhh...weit gefehlt...
ein kurzes klacken meines bildschirms und dann bluescreen....wow...*staun

nach mehrmaligem lesen der windowsgeschichte, die da stand war ich nur so schlau:

session5 initalization error....

ich habe keinen plan, was wie und warum das is...
hab bereits die platte mit fdsik leergeräumt usw. usf.
nix..
jetzt hab ich übergangsweise mal wieder ME drauf...

hat irgendwer ne ahnung...woran das liegen kann?

thx

sNaKePiT


----------



## Freaky (9. Juni 2002)

hm...von dem fehler hab ich noch nix gehört.

aber hast du mal versucht ohne acpi und apm zu installieren also im bios deaktivieren.
und wenn das setup gestartet wird wo das zeugs mit raid oder scsi geräten steht mal die taste F5 drück und standart pc installieren vielleicht hilft es...ist die cd noch in ordnung (zu viele kratzer drauf)???

gruß freaky


----------



## Gunnitarrist (10. Juni 2002)

jo cd is noch in ordnung...
mir is noch eingefallen, dass dort in der fehlermeldung irgdendwas von deaktivieren von shawdowing und chaching steht....

gruss


----------



## dfd1 (10. Juni 2002)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem auch mal gehapt... Damals musste ich meine Grafikkarte abstauben.


----------



## Gunnitarrist (10. Juni 2002)

genau die gleiche fehlermeldung?

das is ja komisch..abstauben?


----------



## Nanaki (10. Juni 2002)

fetz mal ein neues bios update drauf dann müsst des klappen


----------



## Gunnitarrist (10. Juni 2002)

mit dem neuen bios hab ich alles schon probiert...:-(
hab auch die partition mit fdisk leergeräumt..
keine chance...deswegen bin ich ja total planlos....

noch weitere tips..?

ich bin für alle experimente offen..)

gruss


----------



## dfd1 (11. Juni 2002)

Entferne mal alle Karten bis auf die Grafikkarte... Vieleicht hat er da mit dem Starten der Instalation ein Problem


----------



## Nanaki (11. Juni 2002)

versuchs mal mit der upgradefunktion von win 2000 prof.

damit solltest du dein windows auf 2000 upgraden können


----------



## Nagual (12. Juni 2002)

*UDM?*

hast du UDMA100 ?

z.b. Win 2000 hat keine treiber für UDMA 100 somit must du die exter einfügen mit F6 glaube ich war das.. ob das auch die sache mit XP ist kann ich nicht sagen, keine ahnung aber wie die anderen jungs gesagt haben einfach alle karten raus und installieren


----------



## Gunnitarrist (12. Juni 2002)

jo UDMA 100 hab ich...
aber n kollege von mir, der hat sogar UDMA 133 und hat das raufbekommen....werde ich wohl doch nochmal an den karten wackeln müssen....so ein stress....

ich werde mal sehen...wenn ich ergebnisse habe, kann ich das ja mal hier posten...

bis dann + dank euch allen

sNaKePiT


----------



## Freaky (13. Juni 2002)

hi ihr helden !!!!


also windows ist es egal ob du udma 66/100/133 hast.
windows kann nur kein system installieren wenn du ein raid controller benutzt.
ein paar tips noch...schalte im bios acpi & apm aus das kannst du nach installieren...
system & video shadowing ausstellen..
beim start des setups F5 und Standart PC auswählen so müsste es 100% klappen.

Gruß
Freaky vs. ERkann


----------



## Gunnitarrist (13. Juni 2002)

mal ein kurze frage:
was ist eigentlich acpi & apm?
das video shadowing is bereits aus....
das system shadowing konnte ich nicht finden.?


gruss


----------



## Freaky (13. Juni 2002)

apm = aus
acpi = aus
plug&play = aus

guck einfach mal im bios alles
durch dann wirst du es finden.
und standart pc installieren dann müßte die installation von xp oder 2k klappen.

gruß´
freaky vs. erkann


----------



## Nanaki (13. Juni 2002)

acpi = Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
apm = Advanced Power Management


----------



## Gunnitarrist (18. Juni 2002)

jo tach 
ich mal wieder...
hab eure zahlreichen vorschläge (außer karten ausbauen) befolgt..
nach deaktivierung von acpi und apm und drücken von F6 beim treiber laden, kamm ich zu einem, für mich, neuen screen...
er sagte mir, dass er kein massspeichermedium gefunden hat und ich doch eine diskette oder so einlegen sollte, mit treiber...

..was haben wir gelacht....

ich probierte gleiches nochmal ohen F6 und gelangte zum altbekannten screen und somit zum selben fehler....
kann also nicht an acpi und apm liegen...oder?

evtl. noch andere ideen..?? denn ME nervt langsam.....

dank euch...


----------



## Nanaki (18. Juni 2002)

welches motherboard haste denn, vielleicht könnte ich mich dann ein bischen schlau machen.


----------



## Gunnitarrist (18. Juni 2002)

Board: kinetiZ 7E
chipset: via apollo kt133A
RAM: sdram: pc133 384mb
cpu: athlon c - 1ghz
grafik: nvidia tnt2 chipset
platte: maxtor 40gb

tv-karte hauppauge wintv pci
realtek ethernet controller

jo das sind so die komponenten die drinne sind....

dank schon mal..


----------



## Nanaki (18. Juni 2002)

lad dir mal auf der Seite die Treiber für dein Board runter

http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2

ansonsten kannste ja mal auf der Seite schauen

http://www.qdigrp.com/qdisite/eng/products/K7E.htm


----------



## Gunnitarrist (18. Juni 2002)

also, danke erstema für deine bemühungen

die treiber sind ja nur für:
1) chipset im windows (viaarena)
2) für bios des boards....

zu1.) bringt mir ja vor der installation nix
zu2.) bios ist auf dem neuesten stand...

ich hab nämlich auch echt keinen plan, woran das liegen kann

gruss


----------



## t0ny (19. Juni 2002)

*so ein mist*

jetzt habe ich endlich zwei partitionen, auf der ersten w98se und auf der zweiten will ich w2000 installieren. das dumme ist nur, dass immer bei dem bildschirm, wo er hardware sucht und installiert (wo der bildschirm kurz flackert)sich mein pc festhängt! ich habe mal meine microsoft  maus rausgezogen, da ich z.b. nicht w98 installieren konnte, wenn die drinne steckt, aber daran liegt das auch nicht. was soll ich jetzt machen?

mfg
t0ny

//edit:
wenn ich die maus nicht entferne, dann hängt sich das bei der hardwareinstallation schon auf. wenn ich die maus entferne, dann hängt sich das beim gebietsschema auf.


----------



## goela (19. Juni 2002)

Kostet Dich zwar etwas Zeit, aber probier doch mal win2k zu installieren. Geht's dort auch nicht, dann hast Du ein Problem mit der Hardware!


----------



## t0ny (19. Juni 2002)

*nee*

ich rede oben ja von w2k! da habe ich de probleme. das mit '98 war mal:


> da ich z.b. nicht w98 installieren *konnte*


egal welche maus ich angeschlossen habe, es hängt sich jedes mal bei *windows 2000* auf. wenn die maus nicht drinne steckt, dann geht es zwar bis zum 'gebietsschema', aber die tastatur hängt.

mfg
t0ny


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. Juni 2002)

USB <b>und</b> PS2 / Seriell - Mäuse?
Hängen sich beide auf? Sonst ist es ein Problem mit dem USB Controller.


----------



## t0ny (19. Juni 2002)

*ich habs*

nach ca. 10 versuchen hinbekommen. habe eine ps2 maus angeschlossen und nach dem 4ten versuch ging es dann. man ist das nervig...

mfg
t0ny


----------



## goela (19. Juni 2002)

Tja ich hatte neulich was verrücktes:

Hab einen PC vom Kumpel installiert nachdem sein Windows komplett abgeschossen war!
Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich ihm gleich eine neue Festplatte eingebaut.

Die Probleme fingen schon nach der Partitionierung an. Nach Scandisk bekam ich immer den gleichen Fehler gemeldet -> logisch Festplatte kaputt! War es nicht! Alte Platte rein -> selbes Problem!

IDE Kontroller kaputt? SCSI-Hardisk mit Kontroller rein -> immer noch gleiches Problem!
Fehler ignoriert und Win98SE installiert! Immer wieder hat sich der Rechner aufgehängt. Sch..... 

Dann habe ich den Speicher getestet -> Fehlermeldungen!
Speicher gewechselt -> Problem behoben!


----------



## sterndi (20. Juni 2002)

*Meine Problem Lösung*

Ich hatte das selbe problem nachdem ich den pc umgebaut habe alles funktionierte bis auf die windows installation. Komischerweise als ich nen festplatten rahmen einbaute mit scsi funkte es wieder  

Hatte aber oft abstürze danach kaufte ich mir ein neues motherboard
und seitdem gehts irgednwas mus defekt sein bei dir vermute ich.


----------



## Gunnitarrist (21. Juni 2002)

also nachdem ich alles ausgebaut und segmentweise wieder eingebaut habe, und das problem immer noch nicht behoben ist (habe sogar die grafikkarte gewechselt)....kann es eigentlich nur am board liegen..
verdammt...
ich hoffe das ich von seiten des boardherstellers noch n tip bekomme, ansonsten siehts echt bitter aus....

is eigentlich übelst zum heulen....aber was will man machen..!?

gruss und thx


----------



## Gunnitarrist (23. Juni 2002)

fällt mir ein...

gibt es irgendein programm wo man das board checken kann...
an irgendetwas muss das doch verdammtnochmal liegen

man ich will 2000 oder xp drauf haben...*wein


----------



## Gunnitarrist (26. Juni 2002)

*Es ist vollbracht..!!!!*

Hi@all

Leute es ist geschafft, nach langwierigem, nervenraubenden Kampf geht mein PC nun unter XP ab wie die sau....
So richtig weiss ich eigentlich nicht was ich gemacht habe, es gibt da 2. tiefergründige vermutungen:

1.) hab ich im BIOS mal "load optimize settings" gewählt (..ja ich war verzweifelt)...

2.) hab ich den verdacht, das mein eines CD-rom n treffer hat, konnte von dem die XP-cd nich fehlerfrei lesen..hab somit den brenner als lesegrät genommen und das cd-rom bgestöpselt und siehe da...

also, ich danke alle, die sich n kopp gemacht habe und versucht haben das problem zu lösen...

thx @ all...

bis zum nächsten problem

@bubibohnensack...ok habs


----------

